# Impromptu Sat afternoon Monrovia Taco Ride



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2017)

@rickyd is visiting SoCal this weekend and will be staying in Monrovia with us Saturday afternoon. A few of us are getting together to ride around town and stop by a few taco spots and maybe a bar or two...(I hope!) Thinking we'll meet up around 5:00 or so, but keep an eye on this thread for details. Feel free to post here or PM/text me if you like. Hope you can make it. Mike


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 1, 2017)

Taco shells SI!

Tacoed wheels NO!


----------



## rickyd (Apr 1, 2017)

Tacos today Coaster tomorrow it's all about the bikes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

Filling up with a couple brews here with Rick. Tacos soon to follow...


----------



## buickmike (Apr 1, 2017)

How's the PBR Cold I hope


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

buickmike said:


> How's the PBR Cold I hope



It kinda has to be...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

First stop, Baja Mar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## higgens (Apr 1, 2017)

Is it Long Beach coaster ride tomorrow?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

higgens said:


> Is it Long Beach coaster ride tomorrow?



Yes. Get to bed Jamie so you can get up early and wake & bake
See you there.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes. Get to bed Jamie so you can get up early and wake & bake
> See you there.



Wake and bake?! Where do u sign up?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 2, 2017)

I was going to go on this ride but it was April fools day and just my luck I would show up and Mike would still be in bed laughing.
Looks like you guys had a blast! Im so there next ride. I had to fix some more Schwinn parts last night for delivery to Cyclone ride and tend to a Indian.


----------

